# New Cree XP-G



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like the XR-E/XP-E/MC-E have a new stablemate.

:drumroll:

*XP-G*

_
The cool white XLamp XP-G provides 139 lumens and 132 lumens per Watt at 350 mA. Driven at 1 A, the XP-G produces 345 lumens, which is 37 percent brighter and 53 percent more efficient than the brightest XR-E LED. The XP-G LED has the highest lumen density of any available lighting-class LED, and it is based on the XLamp XP family package._

Roughly R5 bin (off the current scale)!
Arriving Q3 2009

http://www.cree.com/press/press_detail.asp?i=1241094842732

:cornut:   :thumbsup:


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow, that's progress. I hope we get to see those before 2010, or at least early 2010. Even so, I foresee even brighter smaller lights, I hope Troutie and Deesta are listening  (doh, just saw Troutie's post just below this regarding the XP-G)

Would be great if they also work with the regular XP-E optics.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Ha Ha :lol: must have been typing at the same time as you Znomit 

This sort of news must really pee off the biggy light makers. with old leds to shift.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

troutie-mtb said:


> Ha Ha :lol: must have been typing at the same time as you Znomit
> 
> This sort of news must really pee off the biggy light makers. with old leds to shift.


Yeah you beat me by 3min, cancel that order for 1000 trout xp-e housings. 

Be interesting to see how big these are. XP-E is a bigger die than XP-C so maybe XP-G is *G*inormous. Or maybe it doesn't have a dome like the 4k lumen phlatlights.

In other news, you can now turn your old troutlite into a trout tail with red XP-Es.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

znomit said:


> In other news, you can now turn your old troutlite into a trout tail with red XP-Es.


That would be cool with the nightrider sequencer for flashing.:thumbsup:


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Picture here:
http://www.ledmania.cz/led-techinfo/dalsi-krok-v-evoluci-vykonnych-led-cree-xp-g-prichazi


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks like the die has gotten a little bigger so maybe the xp-e optics will work in the same way that xr-e optics work with the mc-e. If it really is a larger than xp-e die then we will have a whole new batch of optics to wait for.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

bikerjay said:


> Looks like the die has gotten a little bigger so maybe the xp-e optics will work in the same way that xr-e optics work with the mc-e. If it really is a larger than xp-e die then we will have a whole new batch of optics to wait for.


Yes if it fits on the dome it will be ok, just a wider beam.
just worked out the troutlight 6xp will pass 2k lm with these fitted. :arf:


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

I'll wait for an MC-E upgrade with this new more eficient emiters/substrate. that will be nice. 752 lumen + 37% = 1030 lumen now that will be a POWER LED!  
Troutie a quad of these would be 4120 lumen


----------



## mdsjack (Oct 26, 2007)

uhm... I was told on this forum that xr were a newer series than xp... due to alphabetical order, so why are they still developing the old one, which is supposed to be an older technology?


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

OK who has the hook up or can we say group buy to get the first reel?

bikerJ.

I just measured the square die and it is the exact same measurements on an XPE. if the optic is any bigger it is not by much as the amount of free space on the XPE die is pretty limited as it is. I am guessing same optics with a very slightly wider beam depending on the primary optic bubble, but would bet that they are trying to keep it in the 110 degree range. Just a guess.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

sergio_pt said:


> I'll wait for an MC-E upgrade with this new more eficient emiters/substrate. that will be nice. 752 lumen + 37% = 1030 lumen now that will be a POWER LED!
> Troutie a quad of these would be 4120 lumen


Sounds good but , bigger dies and four of them even harder to get a good tight beam .
but then the extra lumens may counter that .

Znomit that is a big jump for the trout light .
might be worth shrinking it down to a quad

edit bad grammar - are these new leds going to be better for your dyno lights .


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

I wonder if the new design changes the forward voltage?


----------



## NEstinkyrider (Sep 10, 2007)

troutie-mtb said:


> Znomit that is a big jump for the trout light .
> might be worth shrinking it down to a quad are these going to be better for your dyno lights .


a 4 up would be perfect.. I'd buy a few of them.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

troutie-mtb said:


> Znomit that is a big jump for the trout light .
> might be worth shrinking it down to a quad
> 
> ..are these new leds going to be better for your dyno lights .


Where is the triple you're been promising???
Its good news that these look able to be retrofitted into current lights. 
You think you'll need to make the fins deeper to cope with 1A?

Yeah, I may be able to get away with just two LEDs... I have an old p3 dual which is ok on a good night, an xp-g is almost twice as bright!

Mdsjack the XP is much newer than the XR.


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

NEstinkyrider I hope a four up works



I guess I could live with 1300 lumens :yikes:


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a nice improvement and jump, glad they dumped the 5% better R3 path and went for something meaningfull.

Heat wise, on the basis there 50% ish more efficent, they should drop from 90% generating heat to 85% goes to heat which means they'll run slightly colder 

Should be in time for the winter season


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Turveyd said:


> Heat wise, on the basis there 50% ish more efficent, they should drop from 90% generating heat to 85% goes to heat which means they'll run slightly colder
> 
> Should be in time for the winter season


Only 20% bump in efficiency, and because they can run at 1A means more heat.

They seem to perform better at higher amps than the current leds so it may make sense to push them further. 
400lm single XP-G helmet light running off a maxflex at 1.2A, 2AA batteries. :thumbsup:

Troutie are you listening? Or are you in the shed building already?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes the imagination has been working overtime and it is looking good for a 
nice compact light with integrated batteries , how do li ions like being inside a warm housing.
and is it ok to seal them up inside . and an induction chargeing system like the toothbrushes .:thumbsup:


----------



## StevelKnivel (Jun 23, 2007)

That would be awesome! I think that the internal battery is the future as emitters get smaller, more efficient and more powerful. A few small Li-Poly cells and 3 XP-Gs all rolled into a little rectangle... and the induction charging is a sweet idea, although I don't know if it would work with an alu housing.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I think I've just bitten the bullet...three of these in a housing running at 1000ma is > 1000lm !
:eekster: That would make one heck of a nice bar light. Any of you DIY guys selling a parallel three-up housing that would work with these...( troutie?) When these come out in the fall I just might have to try my hand at DIY as long as I can get a housing that suits me. Of course if Cree decides to upgrade the MC-E with these new dies than things are going to get really interesting! :ihih: An upgraded MC-E torch could put out more than 1000lm ! ...Not to mention other torches with single XP-G's near the 350lm range with nice long run times.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

...and my stash of Q5 XR-Es slide a bit further toward obsolescence....

JZ


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

*cough* what?..... 2?? ....... 3  ... even 4!!!
no way, i`ll stick with 6up thank you,:thumbsup:


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

HEY HEY ITS HENDO said:


> *cough* what?..... 2?? ....... 3  ... even 4!!!
> no way, i`ll stick with 6up thank you,:thumbsup:


The die is larger so optics will need to be larger to keep a tight beam.
Although you guys are mixing them on the 6up aren't you... maybe you wont need the wide optics anymore.

A taller 3up would do well.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Hopefully I'll be able to run 2 x P60 drop ins @1000ma's for 700Lumens with better focusing than my MC-E offers but a slightly wider beam than my current P60 NICE, maybe a whiter white too 

Saving some weight off my head.

1 MC-E is fine on dry ground but the yellow ruins it on wet / muddy ground need the 1200ma Q5 to raise the temperate abit sadly.

I guess give them 6months to role the advantage into MC-E's

Looking forward to next winter already


----------



## jhitch (Mar 28, 2008)

JimZinVT said:


> ...and my stash of Q5 XR-Es slide a bit further toward obsolescence....
> 
> JZ


You want to unload a few of them? I don't think I want to risk the latest and greatest led's on my first attempt at DIY.

Plus, it's hard to believe how ordinary the Q5 XR-e's seem now, it seems like just yesterday they were the most amazing new thing in lighting. I never really expected myself to be thinking 'nah, those XR-e's just aren't bright enough'


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

They forgetting there R3, been over a year I think since my first R2 torch thankfully they've had out P7 and MC-E's but single LED wise the performance improvements have really slowed down upto this.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

It would seem that the XR-E has stopped progressing at the R2 and the XP-? is the one Cree are pushing along.

Reading the threads here and on CPF it would seem it will be even lower VF ie 3v which does make the one li ion cell per led work even better than the old 3.7vf leds.








:???: this XP-G news came out just after I had ordered a quantity of R2 XPEs and they are on their way now . So no more talking about the XP-G please

I wonder how much more expensive they will be


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

troutie-mtb said:


> :???: this XP-G news came out just after I had ordered a quantity of R2 XPEs and they are on their way now . So no more talking about the XP-G please


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice on the 3V that'll certainly make regualation for cheap torches which is what I use to ride with, much easier and cheaper


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Cheers Znomit


----------



## smudgemtbuk (Jul 13, 2008)

let us know if you want any batteries to play with once youve got some Troutie  
I can post some dummy ones up for spacing if thats any good for you


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

troutie-mtb said:


> Cheers Znomit


 :ciappa:


----------



## super-fast (Sep 28, 2006)

troutie-mtb said:


> this XP-G news came out just after I had ordered a quantity of R2 XPEs and they are on their way now .


Don't worry, it takes probably enough months to sell most XPEs till the XPGs arrive in quantity. And the first XPGs will probably be quite expensive.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

JimZinVT said:


> ...and my stash of Q5 XR-Es slide a bit further toward obsolescence....





jhitch said:


> You want to unload a few of them? I don't think I want to risk the latest and greatest led's on my first attempt at DIY.


No, I don't have _that_ many really, and I've promised some friends I'd clone them a few of my little 2 x Q5 helmet light. It certainly would be brighter and even smaller with the XP-G, but more $ too. And heat management becomes an issue with these simple square tube lights when they get really small.

But if you need some, last time I looked DX were showing them in stock.

JZ


----------



## jhitch (Mar 28, 2008)

JimZinVT said:


> ...But if you need some, last time I looked DX were showing them in stock.
> 
> JZ


Yeah, I was planning on going the DX route, I just thought I'd offer to relieve you of those horribly outdated and embarrasingly dim Q5's


----------



## Road_Runner (Mar 31, 2009)

Holy thread resurrection Batman!

It's almost as if you had something to sell, or something....


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Road_Runner said:


> Holy thread resurrection Batman!
> 
> It's almost as if you had something to sell, or something....


always quote them road runner, then when they delete it we can all still come back and have a laugh at what it was you were referring to


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

ok, the person was plugging this bikelight
way way overpriced as well


> i recommend 1400-Lumen SSC-P7 + 2*Cree XP-G 16W 3-Mode LED Bike Light kit product
> 
> Wholesale 1400-Lumen SSC-P7 + 2*Cree XP-G 16W 3-Mode LED Bike Light kit (6*18650 included)


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

ouch, that is overpriced.

Thanks Hendo


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

HEY HEY ITS HENDO said:


> ok, the person was plugging this bikelight
> way way overpriced as well


That's actually the cheapest I've seen that one.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

fightnut said:


> That's actually the cheapest I've seen that one.


I stand corrected, I was thinking of the 808, but at the end of the day it's still a "bastid light"


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

fightnut said:


> That's actually the cheapest I've seen that one.


Me too, they're ~$10 more expensive on dealextreme, but I don't what that site charges for shipping.

SSC-P7 + 2*XP-E 16W 3-Mode 1400-Lumen LED Bike Light Set (4*18650 included) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

Tim


----------



## BKruahnndon (Jul 17, 2009)

Anybody else notice the one linked had XPGs and Ashperics, not the XPE and diffusers?
I wonder how the XPGs are focused in those, cuz that could be a heck of a helmet light with a quick XML drop-in for the p7.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

WOW, well spotted!!.. i never gave it a second look,
...... i just dismissed it as 
"just another Bastid light with usual shonky build quality"
and as such, not worth the $111 price tag


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes, I did notice the xpg but just put it down to another "factual" manufacturers claim like 1400 lumens


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Cutter have S2 finally ... 

XPGWHT-L1-2T0-S2-0-02
XPGWHT-L1-2B0-S2-0-02
XPGWHT-L1-1T0-S2-0-02
XPGWHT-L1-2S0-S2-0-02


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

curse you znomit, I wasn't going to post that until I had got my order in


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

lets not forget .....
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/so-thats-where-all-s2-leds-went-too-684314.html


----------



## BKruahnndon (Jul 17, 2009)

I was fairly surprised with the tints released...but I would still reallllly like to see higher bins in the warmer colors like 3T, 4S etc. What good is an extra few lumens if the tint sucks, right?


----------

